# Where to buy kel tek



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Where is the best place to find kel tek. I have been wanting one but cant seem to find them


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

depends on the model but i do know usa performance off hwy 29 carrys them and usually has a few in stock (pistols) now if you are talking the 308 model or the ksg 12 gauge those are pretty tough to find


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Im looking for a pf9


----------



## fishknot (Apr 26, 2008)

*kel tec*

try Buck and Bass on Pineforest road


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Hell no on buck and bass, wouldnt give them a dollar. Try usa performance. or just wait i think the gun show comes this weekend or next, u might find someone their selling one you can get at a good deal.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Last I knew, Mikes gun shop had them. If Baywatch arms is doing anything now with his relocation and all, he could order you one. Do a search for him, he is a forum member.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent...


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

mackdaddy06 said:


> Im looking for a pf9


*There were like 3 guys trying to sell PF9's on here just a week ago. Look in the Firearms for sale /hunting section for the posts. I went through Hell trying to find the Cerekote version but Miles got me one at Tradewinds for a great price as usual, and he has the inside or outside leather holsters too.*


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

I want one of the cerakote models i looked at academy bass pro and scotts in jay but they dont carry kel tek


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

mackdaddy06 said:


> I want one of the cerakote models i looked at academy bass pro and scotts in jay but they dont carry kel tek


*Go to galleryofguns.com and type in the gun you want and your zip code and it will list every shop close to you and prices. Works great. Thats how I got mine from Miles when no one else had one.*


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Usa !!*

Would highly recommend USA Performance across from Wal Fart on 29. Only distributor in the area that I would recommend. A big plus for them is when THEIR sign sez that they will be open....THEY'RE OPEN. ---- SAWMAN


----------

